# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Hồng Ngọc mừng sinh nhật muộn

## tranngoan

*Hồng Ngọc mừng sinh nhật muộn*
Thứ Tư, ngày 17/08/2011, 09:30
*Trong đêm nhạc từ thiện tối 16/8, Hồng Ngọc bất ngờ khi được BTC tổ chức sinh nhật riêng cho mình.*

Mặc dù sinh nhật của ca sĩ Hồng Ngọc đã được tổ chức từ đầu tháng 8 cùng gia đình và bạn bè nhưng nữ ca sĩ "Vùng trời bình yên" cũng rất vui khi được BTC đã âm thầm tặng bánh kem, chúc mừng sinh nhật. Để đáp lại tình cảm đó Hồng Ngọc hứa là sẽ luôn luôn đồng hành cùng chương trình từ thiện để giúp đỡ các em nhỏ không may mắn có cơ hội đến trường. Đến chung vui buổi tiệc nhỏ của Hồng Ngọc còn có sự góp mặt của ca sĩ Lam Trường, diễn viên Minh Thư, ca sĩ Đông Nhi, Lều Phương Anh, Ông Cao Thắng và người mẫu Chung Thục Quyên. Đặc biệt hơn trong chương trình tối qua chân dài Chung Thục Quyên đã có dịp khoe giọng hát của mình trước báo giới.

_"Gái nhảy" Minh Thư cũng đến góp vui cùng ca sĩ Hồng Ngọc_

_Lam Trường, Đông Nhi, Lều Phương Anh, Chung Thục Quyên cùng chúc cho sinh nhật Hồng Ngọc_


_Hồng Ngọc vui mừng khi bất ngờ được tặng bánh sinh nhật._
Các tin khác:
nhac rap hay nhat
nhac hot thang 7 2011 
cham soc tre so sinh 
cham soc tre so sinh mua he

----------

